# Polished a knife for myself.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I came across some "all stainless steel" folders called 'Pilars.' They all had a rudimentary edge, so I polished one to see how it would come out.

Now, I did go a tad overboard, once I saw some 'shine' I just kept going to finer and finer stones. Then I finished it with paste and glass.

The thing is flawless, not a bad investment at 22 bucks...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's the folder, all cleaned up.


----------

